
Three of Sci-Hub's domains just went down for good - dredmorbius
https://twitter.com/SteveMcLaugh/status/933063052743860224
======
dredmorbius
The Sci Hub Twitter account suggests a workaround by specifying direct DNS
servers for the sci-hub.ac domain:

 _Sci-Hub is working. To get around domain names problem, use custom Sci-Hub
DNS servers 80.82.77.83 and 80.82.77.84._

[https://twitter.com/Sci_Hub/status/933081884380278784](https://twitter.com/Sci_Hub/status/933081884380278784)

I'm finding this works at best only partially -- primary site responds, but
secondaries don't.

